
...and people are still using java? - fogus
http://www.eiffelroom.org/blog/manus_eiffel/and_people_are_still_using_java
======
sofal
Does one have to know all of the pathological corner cases in language X in
order to be allowed to state "I know X" without being categorically wrong?
Does the fact that it is possible write funny little gotchas in language X
make a point about the inferiority of X?

~~~
gcv
There aren't any "corner cases" or "gotchas" in these examples. I even fed the
examples to javac to confirm my answers. Just to see if something changes, I
then translated the examples to Python, and found that Python does exactly the
same thing as Java. It's really, really simple stuff, and anyone who ever
wrote a "finally" clause to clean up a file handle should understand it.

So the author's assertion, that most people in his audience had no idea what
that code does, really just shows that his audience consisted of idiots.

~~~
manus_eiffel
The audience was mostly full of professors and PhD students, I would not call
them idiots.

------
cnlwsu
People still use COBOL, it has its place. Can I write something faster that is
more maintainable and readable in a different language? Yes. does it matter?
Depends on the situation. That said, this article is really just picking on
some odd cases which anyone can do in about any language.

~~~
manus_eiffel
Actually that the point of the article, not all languages are equivalent on
this front. Some have more than others. My claim is that Eiffel is a language
with very few of those.

------
olliej
This seems to basically be bitching about 'finally' (which is a perfectly
legitimate thing to bitch about) -- but finally isn't java specific it also
exists in JavaScript, C#, Delphi, and quite a few others (strangely however
not C++, who'd have thunk it :D )

~~~
manus_eiffel
Actually C# is much better than Java in this area.

------
rogeriopvl
"That's why I use Eiffel."

This is just Eiffel propaganda.

~~~
manus_eiffel
What do you expect? It was posted in a forum for an Eiffel audience. It is
beyond my control that someone posted the link here.

